# Spotcheck in und um Kaiserslautern



## goodiecore (4. Oktober 2005)

Ja schreibt ma hin wo man wat raushauen kann in Sachen Street und Park...
Kenn bisher nur den Skatepark in der LGS...

Hoffe (diesmal!) auf antworten en masse...


----------



## Deleted 18158 (4. Oktober 2005)

erledigt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anulu (5. Oktober 2005)

also bei uns in der nähe von Neustadt! da gibbet sdoch son neuen Mountainbike park! im pfälzer wald mit versch. strecken etc...(halt ned geeignet für BMX!)

edit: gibbets hier im forum eigentlich BMX-ler die aus der umgebung neustadt/kaiserslautern/bad dürckheim etc. kommen?


----------



## goodiecore (6. Oktober 2005)

Yumbo schrieb:
			
		

> pirmasens -> strecktal, schöner park mit sehr guter minirampe
> gibts auch noch eine mtb-dual-slalom race strecke
> 
> rodalben bei ps: kleiner skatepark
> hochstellerhof: trails, gut für bmx




Danke für die Antworten....und direkt in lautern gibbes nur den einen Park an der Landesgartenschau?!?!


----------



## aurelio (6. Oktober 2005)

Skatehalle Hassloch

Skatepark St. Wendel 

Hoffe geholfen zu haben


----------



## Deleted 18158 (6. Oktober 2005)

aurelio schrieb:
			
		

> Skatehalle Hassloch
> 
> Skatepark St. Wendel
> 
> Hoffe geholfen zu haben


erledigt


----------

